# Deciding on a farm name



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not a very creative person and could really use some help on this one. I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to think of different names for my farm.

Some details about it that my help. 

I have all commercial does right now, slowly shifting to registering % boers. 

I seasonally sell hatching eggs for chickens and ducks. Will hopefully add geese and peafowl to the mix eventually.

Other notable things
- I live near the enchanted highway, a highway with giant metal sculptures every few miles.
- also near antelope creek

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

enchanted farm. 
I don't know I had a hard time deciding on mine as well. I settled on Anderson ranch. One Anderson is my Maiden name so I wanted it to mean something and 2 Anderson is common and easy to remember. The easy to remember is key I think. Since you have other critters I would have it end in farm or ranch that way it can be used for all the critters you raise or if you would rather keep things separate then you could do something like enchanted kids or something kids, or something boers or what not........the more I think about it the more I like the enchanted part! It's unique but still easy to remember


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Antelope Creek sounds like a neat name to me. Or, maybe 'Enchanted Hills' - or 'Enchanted Plains' if you don't live in the hills. 

I named my farm after the Lord of the Rings - one of my favorite books.  I just started naming all my goats after Hobbits, and we live at the top of the tallest hill around, so before long I had 'Shire Ridge'.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My farm name is from the Dragon Riders of Pern by Ann McCaffery :lol:


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

We just named our farm after the funny way our rooster crowed! It really did sound like he was saying 'Rise and Shiiiinee'. The poor guy. 

Is there any quirky animal on your farm you could use as a mascot? Or perhaps a funny story that occurred on the farm?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I named my farm after a character from one of me and my moms favorite movies, Under The Green Wood Tree by Thomas Hardy. Great movie, very cute with some super funny scenes!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Lstein said:


> I have all commercial does right now, slowly shifting to registering % boers.
> 
> I seasonally sell hatching eggs for chickens and ducks. Will hopefully add geese and peafowl to the mix eventually.
> 
> ...


Enchanted Critters Farm?

Goatfowl Farms?

Goatalope Creek Farm?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> My farm name is from the Dragon Riders of Pern by Ann McCaffery :lol:


What is your farm name?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Antelope Creek Ranch or Creek Haven Farm...or Stein Creek Farms....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas! I'll think about them all for awhile, though antelope creek ranch is out  . That's what my neighbors farm is called


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Our name came from the way the wind would always blow across the field towards the house and barn. thus the name Windswept.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I've done some thinking on this, and it's come down to Enchanted Hills Boer Goats or Goat Fowl Farms. I'm leaning heavily towards Enchanted Hills Boer Goats because I feel I pushed my case heavily with Goat Fowl Farms with my sample audience (coworkers) :ROFL: and I was getting poor feedback with Goat Fowl Farms, they kept associating it with foul.

My poor coworkers, they get all this odd goat information, updates, and trivia thrown at them, interrogated on these farm names, put up with goat décor (schleich boer goat figures lol, calendar..nothing too extreame); though I think they are starting to at least accept it.... that or they know I'm beyond hope. This year there was some betting going on and a tally score on our white board for how many kids there would be.

Other than getting around to making a website, has anyone registered their name or anything, is it something to really worry about?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good choice.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

We incorporated our farm, so we're a licensed business in the state. I haven't trade marked my name or anything, and I don't think that would be worth the money at this point - I don't really expect anyone to try and steal my name.  I've got my herd name, Shire Ridge, in the ADGA and NDGA, and I might register it in the AGS too and that's probably what matters the most - getting your herd name in the registry(ies) you're going to use.


----------



## tinyacres (Jan 29, 2017)

We named ours Tiny Acres because we are small.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> My farm name is from the Dragon Riders of Pern by Ann McCaffery :lol:





NyGoatMom said:


> What is your farm name?


Um, goathiker???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Only one person knows lol


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Capra Creek mini farm - Capra - goats and a creek runs down the north side of our property. No own was using it so it is our herd name for National Pygmy Goat asso, ADGA and AGS.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Ours was very spur of the moment when I had to fill out our tax exempt form and then needed to do taxes :shocked: , so combined our "maiden" names and it works :type: 
I have thought of changing it here and there tho'


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

"Enchanted boers an fowl "mine is mane potato chip farm cause someone said goats are like potato chips you can't have just one!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

IM ACTUALLY HAVING THIS ISSUE TOO! the name i wanted.. is being used by the farm down the road and across the main road from me.. and they are on a different "Creek Rd" ... 

my youngest calls the goats.. goatersons... so I'll probably go with that.. or Hilda's Homestead...


----------

